# COMPETITION PRO 8125 with mods



## tdjbbq (Jan 7, 2017)

chargriller 5.jpg



__ tdjbbq
__ Jan 21, 2017


















chargriller 7.jpg



__ tdjbbq
__ Jan 21, 2017


















chargriller 6.jpg



__ tdjbbq
__ Jan 21, 2017


















chargriller 2.jpg



__ tdjbbq
__ Jan 21, 2017


















chargriller 1.jpg



__ tdjbbq
__ Jan 21, 2017


















chargriller 3.jpg



__ tdjbbq
__ Jan 21, 2017


















chargriller 4.jpg



__ tdjbbq
__ Jan 21, 2017






just ordered  this waiting for it to ship


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2017)

Congrats!

Looking forward to seeing it in action!

Al


----------

